# What is your style?



## Wileyfangz (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been done but if not *shrugs* but what is your art style? If one were to describe it what would it be and does it change occasionally? Do people recognize your style?

For example my art style is mostly cartoonish digitally or traditionally, but I've noticed that I do in fact have different ways of drawing between the two. On paper, my art is softer, more chibi while digitally I seem to possess a sharper, smoother feel.

But yeah what is your art style?


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't have a style... which is kinda sad. I can copycat every given style but I never developed my own.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 14, 2014)

Shamelessly cartoony.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 14, 2014)

In painting it is 19th century traditional narrative realism. In drawing (real drawing) it is the same. In comics and sketches I have a style but it has no name. 
Over the last three decades I have developed a rather earthy solid sort of thing. Not known for any digital art since I pre-date the technology. My works are not really hard to pick out, I do not exaggerate the figures or go for the flashy colors.


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 14, 2014)

I think mine is semi realistic/realistic. It's the same when I try and draw a little more cartoony,I try to keep the anatomy realistic but change the eyes and try to focus more on the expressions.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 14, 2014)

My 'style' is constantly learning new things as an artist. I not too concerned about developing a 'style' as it will inevitability appear on it's own. I'm somewhat inspired by game concept art. so there you go.


----------



## NukeTheCat (Dec 14, 2014)

Toony furry with a touch of kemono. It's is progressing, however, at a rapid rate -- I shudder at the art I drew 3 months ago.


----------



## knightwolf09 (Dec 14, 2014)

I like to draw in a cartoonish style. Nothing too fancy though. I can't even do fancy.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 14, 2014)

My style is butts


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 14, 2014)

I dunno....

I can go with any style...

Maybe ill go with Anime


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 14, 2014)

Mostly realistic with slight anime-esque twist.


----------



## Shiroashi (Dec 15, 2014)

mine is semi-realistic, with heavy texture usage, but i try a lot of different stuff now and then because i like to experiment. I was told once or twice someone recognized my drawings immediately even on a different art-site, which is nice!


----------



## jorinda (Dec 15, 2014)

Stick figures. I cannot draw anything better than that.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 15, 2014)

My style would simply be called, and what I call it, is just doodling with a manga feel. You tell me.


----------



## NiChan (Dec 15, 2014)

My style really changes depending on my mood and what the piece is about. ...but if I had to pick, I did have someone mention to me I draw in a 80's-90's Japanese anime fashion. ...which to me is a compliment since I do like that style/era of animation.


----------



## rjbartrop (Dec 15, 2014)

Mid-century realism would probably describe most of what I do.


----------



## Wileyfangz (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow! So many answers! I wasn't sure what I expected when I asked this. I was mostly curious. Hmmm I myself most tend to draw 'cute, fluffy' things. I'm never sure if I have a set style yet but when I look back at last drawings I realize that as I've kept drawing subtly so does the style, the proportion, etc. I suppose I asked this as an experiment. But thank you all for answering! ^u^ I truly appreciate it.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 15, 2014)

More than likely classifiable as cartoonish.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm shooting for Anime/Manga, but what I turn out with is an absolute insult to that.


----------



## HowSplendid (Dec 30, 2014)

Cartoon style. I love cartoons in many of their styles


----------



## 0rang3 (Dec 31, 2014)

My style changes from time to time so

i dunno


----------



## Charrio (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd say, 80s Cartoon/anime style


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 12, 2015)

Cartoony with extra pointy ears!


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't even know what's my style called.  
Although I intent to draw concept art sketch though.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

Fire and Death :V


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 15, 2015)

shitstyle


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 16, 2015)

Simple. Think of Weaver's work.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 16, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Simple. Think of Weaver's work.



Explain.


----------



## Gator (Jan 16, 2015)

"cartoon" is the easiest way to put it.  i like crazy expressions, bright colors, and all that crap that was on tv in the 90s.  i use a jazillion different styles just depending on my mood, though, with varying levels of toonyness from something resembling rubber hose to some kind of semi-realism.  uh.  when i'm not just experimenting or screwing around, i have at least two or three fairly distinct styles that i normally use.  i'm a lot more likely to do crazy cartoons when i use the tablet, and semi-realism when i draw on paper, 'cause that's what i find easier.


----------



## Dirge (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm like Lanky Kong, I have no style, I have no grace, and my draws has funny faces u.u


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 16, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Explain.


I don't know if I can, but I can show you an example.
http://e926.net/post/show/577125/cave_story-female-lagomorph-looking_at_viewer-mamm


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jan 16, 2015)

People I know commented that it looks like those style that you see going for western RPG books and stuffs.

But then someone commented that it looks like a style that can be adorable and cruel at the same time when needed so I will go with the latter.


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Jan 16, 2015)

For mine.. Semi realistic anime style? I don't really know.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 16, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> shitstyle



I thought it would be rock style


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Jan 16, 2015)

For art class and real-world portraits I use a really realistic style, but anything else ranges from anime to cartoon, to Chibi.


----------



## TheRedGhost (Jan 18, 2015)

This is a hard one for me. As an Anime artist, I'd developed my own style of realism cartoon- but then I tried translating that into fur art and realism anthros in cartoon form just look freakish. So it was super difficult for me drawing back and making it more exaggeratedly cartoony!


----------



## Suid (Mar 15, 2015)

My style is...
http://d.facdn.net/art/suidtheegotistic/1418515696/1418457255.suidtheegotistic_pajamersyes.png
Me??â€‹? I promise I'm trying to imbed photos, here

It seems most close to Expressionism-on-Naiive should I use AgoutiRex's chart, but you be the judge.
(http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9771602/)


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 16, 2015)

Cartoony and anime mixed


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 16, 2015)

Mhh. I dont know how to describe it. Sketchy with every single hair drawned 

When Im modelling: I like basic shapes and my main priority is that it looks 100% photorealistic. If not, its useless for me.
Im often using a bright white studio with warm lights. Depending on what im making.


----------



## Floogle (Mar 18, 2015)

It is absolutely normal to have a varying style, it just shows you growing as an artist. Young artists tend to change style quite often, I know I do.


----------

